# Gallinari Practices, and The Knicks Can Barely Contain Themselves



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Danilo Gallinari’s scouting report came to life Tuesday night, with dunks, deft passes and fluid moves. From the sideline, Mike D’Antoni could only smile and try not to get carried away.
> 
> 
> It was just one training-camp scrimmage, the Knicks’ first of 2009. But watching a healthy, energetic Gallinari run the floor and make plays underlined what D’Antoni, the Knicks’ coach, has been saying all along: the kid can play.
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/30/sports/basketball/30knicks.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

Everyone has a clean slate with me this year, but screw up and you be in my doghouse. I want to get in the playoffs this year, *the main reason* is that the Utah Jazz is hoping they get a high pick, and we can't let that happen. Even if it's a first round knock-out I rather see that, then the Jazz getting an excellent pick.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Would you say that the Knicks had a "Gallogasm?"


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Am I the only one noticing that all this Big talk now about Gallo's athletic ability in training-camp never took place last year after Gallo got drafted and sent into training before the Knicks started the Summer League. When a million and one question was being asked about Gallo? 

All the things Gallo is doing now only shows how much money this Knick organization paid for trainers and pro-athletes to work with him privately to get him into condition to perform at the NBA level within the past 15 months. 

I dont have a problem with what this Knick organization did for Gallo, what I do have a problem with is why the same treatment is not done for other young players we drafted. 
All this type of favoritism and special treatment Gallo been receiving since his first Summer League game to now, the average Super-Star had to earn by his 2nd to 3rd season in the NBA.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Sorry but...*

what the hell is wrong with you? Would you mind showing me just ONE link that shows where the Knicks hired anyone special to work with him that they wouldn't have done for any other player recovering.....say like Eddie Curry? That is a friggin' dumb, ignorant, not to mention false, statement. Why can't you just admit you were a hater who was wrong?

Again.....what trainers and pro athletes worked with him and when did they do this? Put up or shut up.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

IF this one can stay healthy then it should be fun to watch him to see what he can do. I would love to see Gallo and Chandler have good years.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

not to drink in the kool aid in toxic amounts ...but seriously danilo was among the most impactful rooks in the league last season.

the knicks were 14-14 in the 28 games he played in (18-36 in the games he missed)

the knicks were + 9.4 points a game better per 100 possesions with him on the court (out of players who played enough minutes only 16 players were better the best rookie was jason thompson at +6.1) all this with an injury that limited his flexibility, explosiveness and mobility. by comparision the players on the all rookie team were 
rose -6.7
mayo -4.7
westbrook +3.6
beasley -0.2
lopez +1.2

and the 2nd team
gordon +1.4
love -2.8
chalmers+0.9
gasol -2.9
fernandez +0.8
dj augustine +0.4

in truth a healthy galinari cant be seen as anything but a great help.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Sorry but...*



alphaorange said:


> what the hell is wrong with you? Would you mind showing me just ONE link that shows where the Knicks hired anyone special to work with him that they wouldn't have done for any other player recovering.....say like Eddie Curry? That is a friggin' dumb, ignorant, not to mention false, statement. Why can't you just admit you were a hater who was wrong?
> 
> Again.....what trainers and pro athletes worked with him and when did they do this? Put up or shut up.


Gallo-Fans, finally u have some factual proof of all the hype u been pushing and writing about but never seen with your own eyes. 
Especilly acting the fool over Gallo in his 28 game season when he hit an open 3 pointer with no defender around him in a 6-man rotation. LOL 

*SORRY but.....*is not going to get it as a response, Gallo gained to much talent and athleticism to learn in one year when he suppose to be handicap for 65% of that year (he was not that advance before the draft). 
I watched the videos of the evening scrimage game with Gallo in the first unit and it look like Gallo is a pro at switching-positions on offense/defense like "Diaw" was in the rotation with Marion & Nash without Amare. And for u and others not to know that Diaw, Bell, Jim Jackson, Amare, and Marion, worked out a month before Diaw first training-camp in Phoenix, is the same as saying David Lee did not work-out with Nash a few weeks of last year offseason. 
Who the hell Gallo worked with? how the hell I know, Dantoni gained alot friendships with players and coaches in the NBA. 

I never made the comment that Gallo is a bum, I did make comments on Gallo and Euroleague players are to soft for the NBA (player or bust). 
I got upset over all u optimistic-fans whom knew nothing about Gallo on day one after the draft but was writing all this hype on the guy. 
The same hype y'all gave for getting Isiah, Marbury, Hardaway, Tim Thomas, Crawful, Q.Richardson, Curry, and Zach. 

*The only hype I give towards the Knicks after being a life-long Fan are to the draft products after the Summer League games...* 

as far as new management, coaches, and traded players on the Knicks, I wait to see their first and second decision-making as a Knick.


----------

